# Hello I am Daniel from Indonesia



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2010)

hi Mr Frederick, all moderators and all member,
Please let me introduce myself. My name is Daniel (36 years) and now I realize that I really love the world of music arrangement and digital music. Lucky me I know this great web from Mr Frederick Russ (some of my friend suggest the important name via Facebook  )
I am a church organist from 1991 until now. I've learning music since I was 5years old until I was junior high school. I were an accountant for 13 years in several company, until my music passion calling me at 2006, so starting 2006 I've learning new life--digital life---MUSIC DIGITAL that producing music through a computer, and leave a job as an accountant,,,it is cool, isn't it? 
Music gives me spirit in life and I am really happy to learn and learn from all of you members. 
After 3years learned Digital Music, God has answered to all of my dedication. The dreams came true, that my music used for a TVC.
Here is the my "first" music arrangement for TVC:
slow version:
http://soundcloud.com/daniel_thamrin/tv ... ow/s-soodd

and beat version:
http://soundcloud.com/daniel_thamrin/tv ... on/s-HUO97


After that, again God has answered my wish as an arranger, 1year after TVC, I am glad I won prize for 5th rank to the best jingle re-arrangement of "Fantasy World - Theme Song" in my country.
Here is the arrangement:
http://soundcloud.com/daniel_thamrin/ji ... 10/s-BTFYs

Since I have a lot passion to digital music, I should improve my musical skills so that's why I join this web & forum. I should upgrade my VSTi etc. By the way my VSTi's wish list and hope can get them by another couple months....or years :D :
Symphobia/LASS/Hollywood Strings/orchestraltools_Hendrik Schwarzer/VSL_SE/Requiem Light or Voxos/Ethno World 5 Professional & Voices/Melodyne Editor with DNA ---> my dreaming 
I hope by research the thread topics of these VSTi in this web, I could get the right one suitable to my production...

Thank you all, God bless


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome on this great forum, Daniel.

It is late midnight here so I will listen to your music tomorrow. 

Gunther


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you Gunther,,
nice to meet you here :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Daniel - nice seeing you here as a nice alternative to FB. Welcome to VI!

First two cues seem to have broken links. The third is a nice arrangement. Thanks for sharing and enjoy the forum.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Frederick,
Thank you for welcoming me as a new member here & also your compliment regarding my track. Yes it was two broken links & I have edited the links on soundcloud, now the tracks are working properly  
Next time I should re-check the links before I post


----------



## Angel (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi Daniel,
welcome. 
The first track is very sugarsweet. Try to use a bit more room/reverb on that track.

All the best, Angel


----------



## Barrie B (Oct 21, 2010)

Apa kabar Daniel, selamat pagi dari London!

Barrie


----------



## Daniel (Oct 21, 2010)

Angel @ 21st October 2010 said:


> Hi Daniel,
> welcome.
> The first track is very sugarsweet. Try to use a bit more room/reverb on that track.
> All the best, Angel



Hi Angel,,
thank you for your compliment & suggestion to my project  
,,yes next time I'll produce better than the past...hope I can improve my skills in this forum o-[][]-o 

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## Daniel (Oct 21, 2010)

Barrie B @ 21st October 2010 said:


> Apa kabar Daniel, selamat pagi dari London!
> 
> Barrie



ahaha apa kabar bro Barrie, senang ada yg bisa bahasa Indonesia :D 
waktu kita beda 12 jam 
thx bro 

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## Barrie B (Oct 22, 2010)

Maaf, hanya sedikit bahasa Indonesia!

I thought only 7 hours different?

My wife has a business designing silver jewelery which is made by two family business in Indonesia, one from Java, and one Balinese. So I pick up a little bahasa Indonesia - I think it's a great language.

Welcome to the forum, tidak apa apa,

Barrie


----------



## Daniel (Oct 23, 2010)

never mind ...
yup I think you're right 7 hours different .... It is good news I know that you learn the language. If you pick up a little bahasa Indonesia for a business purpose, I do learn English to understand this forum :mrgreen: 
Hope the business running well . Thanks

Regards,
Daniel


----------

